# Popular Acrylic Color



## JBCustomPens (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

What is the most popular acrylic color that sells in your area?


----------



## renowb (Aug 5, 2010)

I have sold to ladies that like purples and pinks.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 5, 2010)

I didn't answer cause it won't help you.  But the most popular acrylic that I sell is wedding white. 

Don't order it right now, more coming about 8/15/2010.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've sold more in purple than any other color.  I believe that is due to being in a small town and the local high school colors are purple and white.  The next one for me would be green.  Lots of ladies choose green if I have it.


----------



## bbuis (Aug 5, 2010)

Of the pens I have made people that have seen them seem to like my green and aqua the best.  I am having a few request come in for the purple though.,


----------

